# Contest for Band Assembly



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*One guess per person!* First post to guess the correct number of pouches in the jar will win one band assembly of there choice (Target, Field or Express) with free shipping. - Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

64


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

It would be too expensive to you to send me this good pouches....


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

50


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

70. I made that many today and yours are bigger, so I'd say it's about that.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

42.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

51


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

47


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

75


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

43 is my guess. Since I guessed 42 and saw it was already a guess. I'll make it 43


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

80


----------



## slacker04 (Feb 18, 2010)

My guess is 65!!


----------



## terry13111 (Sep 19, 2010)

61


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

*38*


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

*65..*


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

62


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

49


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

49


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

59


----------



## jdl04h (Sep 19, 2010)

67


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

91


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

i never win stuff like this anyway but i say...... 69


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Frodo said:


> 49


We have a winner! Congratulations Frodo! Check your PM's -- Tex


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

69 Dude..........................ha ha ha


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

should have realised there was a page 2

Doh!

Blaming the demon drink










Dave


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations Frodo !


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

36


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

94 is my guess.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

60


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wish I saw this sooner!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

im going to have to go with 57


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

200


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

77


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

101


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you very much, Tex!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

hey Guys it's done! -- Tex


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoops ... didn't see your post, Tex.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I knew i'd win


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

32


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I see about 83.
frosty2


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

72.


----------



## tkdlaxer (Sep 27, 2010)

85


----------



## hammer0419 (Aug 22, 2010)

67


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I knew i'd win


HA!


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

never mind didn't see you had a winner


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> never mind didn't see you had a winner


Won't stop people though. This could run for years.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> never mind didn't see you had a winner


Won't stop people though. This could run for years.
[/quote]

Well, not if one of our illustrious Mods were to, say ... lock the thread ?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Or deleat it! -- Tex


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

52 !


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Right on cue.


----------

